# Onda de calor Agosto 2003



## psm (6 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

boa noite.
venho perguntar ao forum. se já há uma explicação cientifica para a onda de calor de 29 de julho a 15 de agosto?.e qual a causa e o porquê da duração do mesma onda de calor?

Obv:lembro-me nas imagens de satelite que a zona de convergencia inter tropical estar muito a norte do que éra normal.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 00:01)

Algo me diz que se a situação atmosférica que se observou na segunda quinzena de Janeiro, tivesse ocorrido em Julho ou Agosto, voltariamos a ter uma vaga de calor das grandes...

Não sei se existe uma explicação cientificamente clara para isso.

Continuo a achar que se deve a uma Homogeneidade cada vez menor da atmosfera.

Este verão foi extremamente quente no leste, e o nosso foi fresco (ainda assim Lisboa superou por 2 dias seguidos a barreira dos 40ºC).

Agora o nosso Inverno está a ser ameno e na Ásia está a ser severo.

Ou seja, não há Homogeneidade dos acontecimentos. 
Quanto a mim, isto deve-se a uma alteração dinâmica da atmosfera. Talvez esteja maior e daí os extremos cada vez mais severos.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 00:19)

A variabilidade climática tem destas coisas  é assim que o sistema ás vezes descarrega a furia...muita sorte temos tido tem sido só de calor até ao dia em que.... não existe nenhuma explicação simplesmente ocorreu.

Tal como 1934 foi o ano mais quente de sempre...isto pela NASA.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tal como 1934 foi o ano mais quente de sempre...isto pela NASA.



Como é que eles chegaram a essa conclusão? Sabes Mário Barros?

Talvez se tenha devido a um máximo solar. Ou será que o C02 já andava a fazer das suas?

Isto para realçar a minha opinião: Aumento do C02 = Contaminação da água, e diferente de variabilidade climatológica!


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2008 às 03:19)

Se a situação anticiclónica continental de suestes persistentes  prevista para os próximos dias  ocorresse em Agosto, teríamos uma significativa onde calor na Península,França ,Paises Baixos e mesmo sul das Ilhas Britânicas,quiçá sul da Alemanhã.
Porque ocorre tal?
Às vezes será ocasional:- há registos de vastos Anticiclones estacionários durante um mês na Europa completamente isolados de um ciclo, de um ano ,de um Inverno que feitas as contas até foi chuvoso.
Mas depois ,também há  história de  Anticiclones deste tipo que se repetem e eternizam aqui pelo SW Europeu e que já correspondem a  ciclos secos que às vezes duram mais de 2 anos.As secas que ciclicamente estámos sujeitos são prova disso.
Se atentarmos ao que está para traz e para a frente (...julho e set.2003...)a onda de calor de 2003 configura-se mais como um ciclo isolado do que a um período vasto de seca que às nossas latitudes,corresponde  de facto ao  deslocamento para norte do equador meteorológico.
E por essas alturas  a Zona de Convergência Intertropical está também mais a Norte atirando os AA dos normais  30º de Latitude para os 40º.
São 10º que fazem toda a diferença.
Este Inverno começa a  ter características preocupantes nesse sentido.

A Célula de Hadlley (a cintura  anticiclónica )que por esta altura deveria andar pelos 30º N  situa-se nos 40 a 45ºN em toda a Europa...
Em 2003 creio que, embora brutal dada a sua extensão e durabilidade , a onda de calor inseriu-se  fora de um contexto de seca generalizada








Coloquei aqui este mapa porque nesta noite viajei de Altura para Lisboa e depois de passar o abrasador Alentejo cheguei à Capital à 1 da manhã à espera de algum fresco....Qual quê!!-um vento incrivelmente quente de leste inundava Lisboa nessa madrugada: 33º à 1h .Depois refrescou.Mas aquela chegada a Lisboa foi mesmo de um calor de ananazes...


----------



## psm (7 Fev 2008 às 06:17)

Era mesmo um pesadelo,obrigado.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Fev 2008 às 06:39)

foi impressionante essa vaga de calor, nunca mais tive temperaturas tao altas durante tanto tempo seguido. Mas no Porto o dia mais quente (para mim) foi 7 de Agosto, registei 43,1ºC aqui na baixa onde moro.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Fev 2008 às 12:51)

Bons dias:
-Cheguei de férias ao Porto no dia 3 de Agosto e os primeiros 7 dias até parecia que estava no interior do Alentejo.As máximas rondavam invariavelmente os 36, 37 graus com a máxima efectivamente nesse dia 7 em que oficialmente a Estação de P.Rubras registou 39.4.









É a 2ª máxima mais alta registada de sempre uma vez que a Máxima absoluta  foi registada noutra incrível vaga de calor (Junho de 1981) no dia 14 de junho de 1981 com 40.4º.







Estes são valores oficiais de P.Rubras local bem perto do mar e em campo aberto.Obviamente que nesses dias no interior da cidade os valores pudessem ser ainda superiores.
Há dias assim...


----------



## rozzo (12 Fev 2008 às 15:12)

parece-me que relevante em mtas das piores ondas de calor, incluindo a famosa de 2003, é associado ao AA posicionado de forma a trazer ar mt quente, o "pormenor" importante de haver baixa pressao relativa a S/SW da peninsula, que nao so ajuda na direcçao da entrada do ar de E, como pela orientaçao e espaçamento largo mt particular das isobaras, corta a principal "fonte de refresco" existente em pleno verao, a Nortada. se se lembrarem haviam trovoadas mt proximas de portugal, alias na noite de 1 para 2, a pior em LX, cheguei a ver relampagos ao longe sobre o mar. e em mtos dias houve trovoadas secas que ate provocaram tb incendios..
daí que em grande parte desses dias a Nortada tenha sido quase inexistente, levando o calor extremo a locais mesmo mt litorais onde nao é frequente. no dia 1 Agosto a Nortada em Lisboa pouco durou, pouco arrefeceu e logo foi substituida pelo vento infernal de E como ja referiram..
em Lisboa acho que nao chegou a ser registada tecnicamente onda de calor pois nunca foram 6 dias seguidos, houve sempre 1 ou 2 dias de quebra pelo meio, e esses dias frescos nao foram pela nortada mas sim porque as isobaras se puseram em posiçao a fazer entrar ar humido de S ou SW.. 
portanto parece-me mesmo essencial alem do AA e do ar quente, o papel chave do posicionamente "estrategico" nessa ocasiao, das habituais baixas pressoes do Norte de Africa


----------

